# diminutivo de pared/ciudad



## duvija

Si les pido que escriban el diminutivo de 'ciudad' (no me digan 'pueblo') y de 'pared', ¿cómo lo escribirían?

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ciudadcita y paredcita, pero no es muy común, en efecto.
Preferiríamos pequeña ciudad, pequeña pred.


----------



## duvija

Gracias. Espero más opiniones (si se animan...)


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Y por qué no paredita y ciudadita?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Y por qué no paredita y ciudadita?


 
¿Por qué no?

Aunque extraño, también.


----------



## Lurrezko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Aunque extraño, también.



Aventuro paredilla y ciudaduela, ya puestos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En este enlace aparecen como sinónimos ciudadcita/ciudadita y paredcita/paredita.  La diferencia, como siempre, es el uso en América Latina.

http://books.google.com/books?id=FU...wAQ#v=onepage&q=paredcita, ciudadcita&f=false


----------



## Filimer

Para mi gusto no todas las palabras tienen diminutivo. Compárense en Google murallita (41.200 veces) y murito (101.000) con paredita (987) y paredcita (791).


----------



## duvija

Janis Joplin said:


> En este enlace aparecen como sinónimos ciudadcita/ciudadita y paredcita/paredita. La diferencia, como siempre, es el uso en América Latina.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=FU...wAQ#v=onepage&q=paredcita, ciudadcita&f=false


 

Sí, me olvidé de dar el dato de Huelga, y también de Helen Contreras. Los ejercicios al final de los capítulos de Huelga son interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Si les pido que escriban el diminutivo de 'ciudad' (no me digan 'pueblo') y de 'pared', ¿cómo lo escribirían?


Siempre he dicho *paredita*. 
El diminutivo de ciudad no recuerdo haberlo usado, pero diría *ciudadela* (aunque, tal vez, estrictamente hablando, signifique otra cosa).


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Por mi barrio diríamos casi siempre *parecita*.
Para ciudad la que mejor me suena es _ciudadita_. Pero seguramente no la usaría.
Nunca usaría _ciudadela_ que, para mí, es una _fortaleza_.


----------



## Lexinauta

Toda mi vida he dicho 'paredita' (aunque todos los demás digan 'parecita'), y jamás alguien me corrigió.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, yo quería saber si la casi imposibilidad de escribirlo, dados nuestros pares de consonantes aceptables, significaba que tampoco podíamos decirlo. Veo que al menos algunas personas usan - Lexinauta y Calambur: 'parecita' y Bocha: 'paredita'. 

Me extraña que Bocha crea que dice 'parecita' pero 'ciudadita'. Son estrategias distintas para una misma forma fonológica. Interesante.

Yo me tiro a la versión de Filimer. Creo que nunca escribiría esos diminutivos. Los puedo decir oralmente, por supuesto, pero creo que hasta eso me atragantaría. Ciudadcita y paredcita son medio imposibles de escribir en nuestro idioma.
En cambio con los monosílabos no parece haber problema. "red" - redecita, redecilla (nunca 'redcita'). Me gustaría saber si podemos hacer algo con 'cantidad', pero sospecho que me van a sacar a patadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

> Veo que al menos algunas personas usan - Lexinauta y Calambur: 'parecita' y Bocha: 'paredita'.


No, no, es al revés:
Lexinauta y Calambur: 'pare*d*ita', y Bocha: 'pare*c*ita' (al menos, por su barrio).


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> No, no, es al revés:
> Lexinauta y Calambur: 'pare*d*ita', y Bocha: 'pare*c*ita' (al menos, por su barrio).


 

Oops! traté de estar lo más atenta posible, pero ...


----------



## Bashti

Creo que lo correcto es "paredita" y "ciudadita", aunque me gusta más "pared pequeña" y "ciudad pequeña". Ciudadela, que es una palabra preciosa, es el recinto de una fortificación en el interior de una plaza y Ciudadela, con mayúscula, es una ciudad española que está en la isla de Menorca (Islas Baleares).


----------



## gerr1703

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ciudadcita y paredcita, pero no es muy común, en efecto.
> Preferiríamos pequeña ciudad, pequeña pred.


 
También diría una ciudad pequeñita.
Una pared pequeña. Incluso llegué a pensar en murito.


----------



## duvija

Claro, eso porque el castellano no permite 'dc'. Razones fonológicas imponiéndose a la morfología.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estoy con Filimer y Duvija, no creo que escribiese nunca tales diminutivos bastante cacofónicos (a mi oído, claro está). Cuando me refiero a una ciudad de pequeño tamaño digo *villa* o *ciudad* (o* capital*)* provincial* y me quedo tan ancho. Para expresarlo por escrito quizás *ciudad de tamaño pequeño (medio)*. También una *pared pequeña*, *de pequeñas dimensiones*, y (hablando con niños) podría usar las dos propuestas sin dar preferencia a ninguna: *paredita* o *parecita*, nunca *_*paredcita*_ que, como ya se ha dicho, es imposible fonética o prosódicamente.


----------



## duvija

A mi juicio, esto deja claro que [d] no es un final aceptado abiertamente por el castellano, sino algún resto que quedó por ahí.
¿Están de acuerdo en que en castellano solamente esa aceptable terminar una palabra con l/n/r/s ? ¿y que d/j/m/z son restos estadísticamente menores?


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> A mi juicio, esto deja claro que [d] no es un final aceptado abiertamente por el castellano, sino algún resto que quedó por ahí.
> ¿Están de acuerdo en que en castellano solamente esa aceptable terminar una palabra con l/n/r/s ? ¿y que d/j/m/z son restos estadísticamente menores?


 
Son muy pocas las terminadas en_ j_ y _m,_ pero en_ d_ y_ z_ no diría yo tanto.

No olvidemos las terminaciones en _ud_ (salud, inquietud, juventud, gratitud...) o en _ad_ (libertad, pubertad, ciudad, tranquilidad...)

En_ z_: arroz, maíz, solaz, raíz, audaz, mendaz...

En cuanto a ciudad y pared, prefiero "ciudad pequeña o pequeñita" y "pared pequeña o pequeñita".
Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> No olvidemos las terminaciones en las
> 
> _ud_ (salud, inquietud, juventud, gratitud...) o en
> _ad_ (libertad, pubertad, ciudad, tranquilidad...)
> 
> En_ z_: arroz, maíz, solaz, raíz, audaz, mendaz...
> Un saludo


 

Lo que digo es que quedan algunas listas, pero el idioma no crea ya palabras nuevas terminadas en cosas raras. Por otra parte, las que terminan en 'd' es casi solamente en la escritura, porque oralmente, no se oyen mucho (salvo con atención, cuidados, y lentitud de habla, cosa que no es tan normal).

Y para rematarla, ni podemos hacer diminutivos normales con palabras que terminan en algo no tradicional. (digamos, es una prueba morfológica del valor de la prueba fonológica).

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Lo que digo es que quedan algunas listas, pero el idioma no crea ya palabras nuevas terminadas en cosas raras. Por otra parte, las que terminan en 'd' es casi solamente en la escritura, porque oralmente, no se oyen mucho (salvo con atención, cuidados, y lentitud de habla, cosa que no es tan normal).
> 
> Y para rematarla, ni podemos hacer diminutivos normales con palabras que terminan en algo no tradicional. (digamos, es una prueba morfológica del valor de la prueba fonológica).
> 
> Saludos.


 

Si suprimimos las que terminan en _d _que muchos pronuncian como acabadas en _z, _aumentará la lista de estas últimas.

Por aquí se oye mucho decir _libertaz_, _Madriz_, _parez_...
Pero, qué le voy a hacer, a mí me gusta más que suene la d final (aunque ya sé que los gustos personales no son argumento válido)

Salu*d*


----------



## swift

Yo siempre evito al máximo los diminutivos, y creo que en muchos casos es un vicio del lenguaje cuando se abusa de ellos, particularmente en la literatura para niños o al dirigirse oralmente a ellos. El mundo no es pequeñito, ni comen con cucharitas, ni se sientan en su sitiecito, esperandito a que llegue mamita que tiene que ir a hacer un mandadito.

Pero eso no importa.

Si tuviera que usar un diminutivo para ciudad, diría "ciudadela". Y para pared, ninguno. En Costa Rica, lo usal sería "paredcita"... y hasta ahora nadie ha perdido piezas dentales por pronunciar la 'd'.


----------



## Bashti

Pinairun said:


> Si suprimimos las que terminan en _d _que muchos pronuncian como acabadas en _z, _aumentará la lista de estas últimas.
> 
> Por aquí se oye mucho decir _libertaz_, _Madriz_, _parez_...
> Pero, qué le voy a hacer, a mí me gusta más que suene la d final (aunque ya sé que los gustos personales no son argumento válido)
> 
> Salu*d*



Lo de _parez, libertaz_ y _Madriz_ se oye a quien se oye. Y a mí también me gusta que suene la d final porque así es como hablo.


----------



## Bashti

swift said:


> Yo siempre evito al máximo los diminutivos, y creo que en muchos casos es un vicio del lenguaje cuando se abusa de ellos, particularmente en la literatura para niños o al dirigirse oralmente a ellos. El mundo no es pequeñito, ni comen con cunccharitas, ni se sientan en su sitiecito, esperandito a que llegue mamita que tiene que ir a hacer un mandadito.
> 
> Pero eso no importa.
> 
> Si tuviera que usar un diminutivo para ciudad, diría "ciudadela". Y para pared, ninguno. En Costa Rica, lo usal sería "paredcita"... y hasta ahora nadie ha perdido piezas dentales por pronunciar la 'd'. [/QUOT
> 
> También a mí me gusta pronunciar la d final porque así he hablado desde que aprendí. Sin embargo, pienso que los diminutivos están para algo. Mis niños son pequeñitos, comen con cucharitas (más pequeñas que las de los adultos) y se sientan en sillitas (también más pequeñas que las que yo uso). Es cierto que a veces hablamos a los niños como si en vez de niños fueran tontitos pero tampoco hay que pasarse. Ya habrá tiempo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Si suprimimos las que terminan en _d _que muchos pronuncian como acabadas en _z, _aumentará la lista de estas últimas.
> 
> Por aquí se oye mucho decir _libertaz_, _Madriz_, _parez_...
> Pero, qué le voy a hacer, a mí me gusta más que suene la d final (aunque ya sé que los gustos personales no son argumento válido)
> 
> Salu*d*



En mi zona se tiende a pronunciarlas acabadas en *t* (_paret_), un catalanismo imperdonable pero no más censurable que _paré_ o la siniestra _parez_...



swift said:


> Yo siempre evito al máximo los diminutivos, y creo que en muchos casos es un vicio del lenguaje cuando se abusa de ellos, particularmente en la literatura para niños o al dirigirse oralmente a ellos. El mundo no es pequeñito, ni comen con cucharitas, ni se sientan en su sitiecito, esperandito a que llegue mamita que tiene que ir a hacer un mandadito.



Yo, en cambio, no me veo gordo, más bien gordito


----------



## swift

Anoto a continuación los resultados de la flexión de "pared" en sus formas diminutivas:



> *paredita*
> *paredilla*
> *paredica*
> *paredina*
> *pareduela
> 
> http://www.gedlc.ulpgc.es/investigacion/scogeme02/flexsus.htm*





> *ciudadita*
> *ciudadilla*
> *ciudadica*
> *ciudadina*
> *ciudaduela
> 
> *(C) Grupo de Estructuras de Datos-ULPGC


¿Comentarios?


----------



## Carlos Mx

Espero que a ti no te duela la ciudaduela; lo que es que a mi...me taladra el oído.


----------



## Lurrezko

Carlos Mx said:


> Espero que a ti no te duela la ciudaduela; lo que es que a mi...me taladra el oído.



No digas eso, que me hieres la autoestima. La propuse al principio (#6), junto con paredilla. Es como hoja/hojuela, etc...


----------



## Bashti

Insisto en que "ciudadela", del italiano _cittadella_ es el recinto interior de una plaza fuerte que sirve de último refugio a la guarnición. Si decimos que alguien vive en una "ciudadela" es que probablemente se trate del encargado de cuidar de ese recinto histórico
y no de una persona que vive en una ciudad pequeña.


----------



## BETTAFERRARO

Hola a todos! Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro. Me interesaba saber cual es la forma correcta pero veo q existen discrepancias. Mi marido es arquitecto y siempre dice "murito" o "pared baja", mientras que yo siempre digo "paredita", pero todos mis conocidos dicen "parecita", lo cual siempre me pareció incorrecto, y por eso consulté este foro...


----------



## Idóneo

Suburbe y murete.
Saludos.


----------



## Peón

¡Bienvenida al foro BETTAFERRARO!

Leyendo este interesante hilo me parece que no hay una respuesta a tu pregunta. Por otro lado, si no sabemos de qué barrio sos, poco podríamos decirte más de lo que se dijo aquí. 

Por estos lares, como dice *Bocha, *yo siempre escuché* parecita.
*
Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

Para mí es *parecita* y *ciudadecita *(esta última en respuesta a la pregunta original).

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Bloodsun said:


> Para mí es *parecita* y *ciudadecita *(esta última en respuesta a la pregunta original).
> 
> Saludos.



Yo digo Parecita, pero me acuerdo que lo pregunté en el foro porque algunos conocidos míos insisten en que realmente pronuncian [paredsita] pero creo que solamente si hablamos muy lentamente, lo diríamos así.


----------



## cacarulo

Otro más con parecita.
Respecto de ciudad, no tengo opinión ni uso. (¡Pueblo!  Esa usaría).


----------



## Peón

Bloodsun said:


> Para mí es *parecita* y *ciudadecita *(esta última en respuesta a la pregunta original).
> 
> Saludos.



Un gusto encontrate de nuevo Bloodsun!


----------



## Vampiro

Aunque hay ciudades más grandes que otras, no me parece que el término tenga un diminutivo, ya que por definición es un asentamiento grande, con autoridades propias, y determinadas carácterísticas que hacen inaceptable un diminutivo, a menos, claro, que se quiera ser irónico o insultante, pero para eso yo diría algo así como "Esa no es una ciudad, con suerte podríamos llamarla pueblito".
Más o menos igual de absurdo me parece buscar un diminutivo de pared, cuando hay denominaciones propias para paredes de baja altura o de poca envergadura (murete, tapia, cierro, etc.)
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Aunque hay ciudades más grandes que otras, no me parece que el término tenga un diminutivo, ya que por definición es un asentamiento grande, con autoridades propias, y determinadas carácterísticas que hacen inaceptable un diminutivo, a menos, claro, que se quiera ser irónico o insultante, pero para eso yo diría algo así como "Esa no es una ciudad, con suerte podríamos llamarla pueblito".
> Más o menos igual de absurdo me parece buscar un diminutivo de pared, cuando hay denominaciones propias para paredes de baja altura o de poca envergadura (murete, tapia, cierro, etc.)
> _



Eso es semántica y hablamos de morfología. Todos los sustantivos, en teoría, tienen que tener diminutivos. Si no se usan, ta, pero existen. Y se usa todo eso para analizar la fonología del idioma, qué combinaciones permite y cuáles no, etc...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Eso es semántica y hablamos de morfología. Todos los sustantivos, en teoría, tienen que tener diminutivos. Si no se usan, ta, pero existen. Y se usa todo eso para analizar la fonología del idioma, qué combinaciones permite y cuáles no, etc...


Bueno, parece que los morfológicos no han dado pie con bola para hallar un diminutivo que sea mínimamente aceptable.
Tampoco veo muy lógico eso de que todos los sustantivos tienen que tener diminutivos, en los casos planteados en el hilo queda bastante claro que no son necesarios.
Ahora, si es para hacer lingüística-ficción, todo es válido.
_


----------



## Peón

*Parecita*, era una palabra bastante usada por mis lares. Se trataba, claro, de una pared baja. El diminutivo de ciudad no lo oí nunca y, como dice* Vampiro*, creo que es bastante improbable.


----------



## duvija

Quise decir que todos los sustantivos tienen que poder diminutivizarse morfológicamente. Después entra la fonología al galope y dice 'No, ésta no es una sílaba permitida por la estrategia del lenguaje' (como en los casos que estuvimos viendo). 
El método que utilizaba uno de mis profesores favoritos (y grande para la sintaxis) era decir: Si te ponen un revólver en la sien y te dicen que o decís un diminutivo o morís, ¿cómo lo dirías? 
La cosa es buscar realmente y separar lo posible de lo imposible, y cáda módulo (semántica, morfología, sintaxis, fonología) tiene reglas diferentes, por lo que podés decirlo respetando un módulo pero no lo podés decir por las reglas de otro. Acá la fonología 'gana' y no deja usar diminutivos en sustantivos terminados en [d] - lo que también indica que -d no es un buen final de sílaba, tanto así que nos lo comemos muy a menudo.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Quise decir que todos los sustantivos tienen que poder diminutivizarse morfológicamente. Después entra la fonología al galope y dice 'No, ésta no es una sílaba permitida por la estrategia del lenguaje' (como en los casos que estuvimos viendo).
> El método que utilizaba uno de mis profesores favoritos (y grande para la sintaxis) era decir: Si te ponen un revólver en la sien y te dicen que o decís un diminutivo o morís, ¿cómo lo dirías?
> La cosa es buscar realmente y separar lo posible de lo imposible, y cáda módulo (semántica, morfología, sintaxis, fonología) tiene reglas diferentes, por lo que podés decirlo respetando un módulo pero no lo podés decir por las reglas de otro. Acá la fonología 'gana' y no deja usar diminutivos en sustantivos terminados en [d] - lo que también indica que -d no es un buen final de sílaba, tanto así que nos lo comemos muy a menudo.




Me parece que esta opinión tan ilustrativa la voy a copiar en otro hilo en donde estamos discutiendo el plural de "post"....


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Filimer said:


> Para mi gusto no todas las palabras tienen diminutivo. Compárense en Google murallita (41.200 veces) y murito (101.000) con paredita (987) y paredcita (791).



Yo siempre he oído *paredilla*, y consultado google, hay 64.100 resultados con esa palabra, lo que me parece un volumen razonable. Por contra paredita y paredcita no lo oí jamás.


----------



## Xiscomx

Increíble, pero constatable, que de los 20 concurrentes a este hilo —la mapa de este foro— después de 45 ocurrencias, a cuál más extravagante, solo dos han soplado la flauta en la dirección adecuada, pero solo en uno de los dos diminutivos en lid:

*1.  Diminutivo de pared
2.  Diminutivo de ciudad*

*El diminutivo de pared* es, sin posible discusión, *paredilla*. Dicho vocablo está documentado desde finales del siglo XVI en el _NDHE,_ arrojando 17 cédulas, de las cuales transcribo dos, tal cual aparecen en sus respectivas cédulas: la 2ª y la 5ª:

*paredilla.* Tiene dentro de si dos senos [el corazón], o vientrecillo, uno al lado derecho, y otro al lado yzquierdo: repartidos con una *paredilla* que esta en medio de ambos.
*paredilla. *Pared baja; por ejemplo, una valla o la de un antepecho.

Pero el vocablo también aparece en plural: *paredillas*, en el _DLE,_ bajo el lema: *alero1*, sin mención alguna de desuso:
*alero1 . 3. *m. En la caza de perdices con lazo o con buitrón, cada uno de los atajos o *paredillas *que se forman a uno y otro lado para que estas aves vayan en callejonadas hacia la red.

*El diminutivo de ciudad* es, también sin discusión posible, *ciudadilla*, aunque solo aparece en una traducción de la _Historia de la guerra del Peloponeso_ por Tucídides:
_Historia de Thucydides_. Traducido por Diego Gracián de Alderete (1510-1600):
_«[…] auian ocupado la fortaleza de la ciudad, que era a manera de vn Burgo, o *ciudadilla* apartada de los muros de la ciudad.»_

Siete renglones más abajo, repite:

_«[…] se auian fortificado en los muro que esta uá en medio de la ciudad, y del Burgo, y teniendo consigo algunos soldados  Barbaros que la ciudad de Pissuthnes, y los Arcadios les auian embiado, se acordaron de los ¨q estauan en el Burgo, o *ciudadilla*, que_ _tenían el partido de los Medos,»_

_El DEL nos dice:_
*burgo. *Del lat. tardío _burgus,_ y este del germ. _*bŭrgs._ *2. *m. p. us. Aldea o población muy pequeña, dependiente de otra principal.

Por otra parte existe un municipio español perteneciente a la provincia de Lérida, en la comarca del Urgel, Cataluña. Tiene una población de 226 habitantes, y se llama *Ciutadilla*, que tiene un castillo con el mismo nombre, citado ya a mediados del siglo XII.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Pues a mi me parece demasiado estricto lo de "sin discusión posible". El castellano es una lengua muy rica en diminutivos que pueden usarse indistintamente y, a no ser que se trate de terminos con un significado preciso o específico (que se yo, jerga arquitectónica), admitiría todos los diminutivos - con la posbile excepción de "ciudadcilla" y "paredcilla", por cacofónicos.
Otra cosa es que con algunas palabras algunos diminutivos suelen usarse más que otros y eliminar los "competidores": -ill@/-(e)cill@ (variante eufónica) e -it@ son los diminutivos más frecuentes. El diminutivo -ic@ me parece que es (¿era?) típico del Aragón, y el -in@ no lo oí jamás.
El diminutivo -uel@ me parece que ya es improductivo, pese a contar con un famosísimo ejemplo: Venezuela. literalmente, no es otra cosa que "pequeña Venecia".


----------



## swift

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Pues a mi me parece demasiado estricto lo de "sin discusión posible".


Y, además de demasiado estricto, bastante peligroso y alejado de la realidad: el uso cotidiano que se hace de la lengua no lo dictan los diccionarios, por muy documentados que estén los vocablos que recogen. Cuando surge la necesidad de recurrir a un diminutivo, lo natural es que sigamos una pauta analógica; pero habrá ocasiones en las que tenderemos a creer que existe inopia morfoléxica y entonces nos inventaremos algo que nos “suene bien”.

De más está decir que quien abrió este hilo es especialista en fonología y una lingüista profesional con mucho recorrido y trabajos publicados.


----------



## Xiscomx

Angelo di fuoco said:


> ...eliminar los "competidores": -ill@/-(e)cill@ (variante eufónica) e -it@ son los diminutivos más frecuentes. El diminutivo -ic@ me parece que es (¿era?) típico del Aragón, y el -in@ no lo oí jamás.
> El diminutivo -uel@ me parece que ya es improductivo


Pues a mí me parece maravillosamente esperpéntica la _cacaótica_ simbología que has regurgitado aquí arriba, pero no aportas ninguno de los diminutivos que nos solicitaba, hace seis años y unos pocos días, nuestra compañera por excelencia, y esto tampoco tiene discusión posible.


Angelo di fuoco said:


> ...admitiría todos los diminutivos - con la posbile excepción de "ciudadcilla" y "paredcilla", por cacofónicos.


 ¡Cachis!
Un sincero y amistoso saludo; no te me enfades porfa.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Pues si te suena bien algo como [δθ] y te resulta fácil pronunciarlo, no hay problema, pero me temo que estás en la minoría, como queda demostrado por la caída de la d en la variante "parecilla".

En la cacaótica simbología me refería a las variantes citadas por swift ya hace algunos años, y esas, que yo sepa, demuestran muy completamente el inventario morfológico de los diminutivos en español.

Saludones y abrazotes


----------



## duvija

Sip, hace años. Y seguimos sin diminutivos. El que termina en -illa valdrá para España pero del otro lado del charco, suena gracioso.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

¿Te parece cierto que sigamos sin diminutivos?
O más bien ¿tenemos demasiadas opciones y no sabemor por cuál opción decidirnos?


----------



## Xiscomx

swift said:


> Y, además de demasiado estricto, bastante peligroso y alejado de la realidad


 Solo falta añadir: dañino y mortífero, para que exprese con amena pulcritud la morbosidad que destilan la docena de vocablos, y dos comas, arrojados dentro del destaque abocadillado.
A esto le llamo yo: mucho feo parrafeo.
¿De qué uso cotidiano estás hablando, estimado compañero?
¿De ciudadcita, o ciudadela, o paredcita o nada, como dices por ahí arriba:


swift said:


> Si tuviera que usar un diminutivo para ciudad, diría "ciudadela". Y para pared, ninguno. En Costa Rica, lo usal sería "paredcita"... y hasta ahora nadie ha perdido piezas dentales por pronunciar la 'd'.


¿Acaso no eres tú el que está alejado de la realidad?
¡Cachis!
Un sincero y amistoso saludo, no te me enfades, porfa


----------



## Xiscomx

duvija said:


> Sip, hace años. Y seguimos sin diminutivos. El que termina en -illa valdrá para España pero del otro lado del charco, suena gracioso.


Entonces, lo siento por los del otro lado del charco.
¿Te apuntas a ciudadcita y paredcita?
A mí no me suenan graciosas, sino, más bien, seriudcitas.


----------



## Xiscomx

Entre los tres me estáis quitando el sueño y encocorando la bilis. Los tres mucho blabá y blablabá, pero sin aportes bien documentados, como yo he hecho. Mucha cerrazón veo yo ahí, y muchos paseos por los cerrajones de Úbeda.
Si no os son suficientes los ejemplos de uso que he aportado, tengo unas cuantas docenas más en mi cedazo, a cambio solo os pido uno de cada, a cada uno. Recordad:


> *paredita, paredica,* *paredina*, *pareduela, paredcita*
> y
> *ciudadita*, *ciudadica,* *ciudadina, ciudaduela, ciudadcita*


¡No caerá esa breva!


----------



## swift

Creo que usted no entendió la motivación de la consulta original ni las explicaciones acerca de las estrategias fonológicas que proporcionó Duvija. 


duvija said:


> Bueno, yo quería saber si la casi imposibilidad de escribirlo, dados nuestros pares de consonantes aceptables, significaba que tampoco podíamos decirlo.





duvija said:


> A mi juicio, esto deja claro que [d] no es un final aceptado abiertamente por el castellano, sino algún resto que quedó por ahí.
> ¿Están de acuerdo en que en castellano solamente esa aceptable terminar una palabra con l/n/r/s ? ¿y que d/j/m/z son restos estadísticamente menores?


Este hilo tenía el propósito de saber cómo construiría espontáneamente un hablante los diminutivos de _ciudad _y _pared_.

La documentación vendría muy a propósito si la consulta hubiese sido por la diacronía de la lengua.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Bashti said:


> Insisto en que "ciudadela", del italiano _cittadella_ es el recinto interior de una plaza fuerte que sirve de último refugio a la guarnición. Si decimos que alguien vive en una "ciudadela" es que probablemente se trate del encargado de cuidar de ese recinto histórico
> y no de una persona que vive en una ciudad pequeña.





Vampiro said:


> Aunque hay ciudades más grandes que otras, no me parece que el término tenga un diminutivo, ya que por definición es un asentamiento grande, con autoridades propias, y determinadas carácterísticas que hacen inaceptable un diminutivo, a menos, claro, que se quiera ser irónico o insultante, pero para eso yo diría algo así como "Esa no es una ciudad, con suerte podríamos llamarla pueblito".
> Más o menos igual de absurdo me parece buscar un diminutivo de pared, cuando hay denominaciones propias para paredes de baja altura o de poca envergadura (murete, tapia, cierro, etc.)
> _



Pues en italiano el término "città" (ciudad) sí que tiene diminutivo: "cittadella", que hoy en día ha pasado a significar casi exclusivamente lo descrito más arriba por Bashti, y el diminutivo que se usa hoy en día: "cittadina", que por casualidad también significa "ciudadana".


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Otra vez! ¡Y ahora poniéndose chistera y blandiendo espadín!


swift said:


> Creo que usted no entendió la motivación de la consulta original ni las explicaciones acerca de las estrategias fonológicas que proporcionó Duvija


¡Sí lo entendí, querido swift! La motivación de la consulta general de la autora no admite discusión, ya que dice taxativamente en su #1:


duvija said:


> Si les pido que escriban el diminutivo de 'ciudad' (no me digan 'pueblo') y de 'pared', ¿cómo lo escribirían?


Mira, para acabar pronto, dime lo que tú no entiendes de la consulta original de la compañera, y rápidamente te doy unas pequeñas luces para andar por casa, como quien dice, y para que puedas entender un texto tan sencillo.


swift said:


> ...ni las explicaciones acerca de las estrategias fonológicas que proporcionó Duvija


En cuanto a nuestra amiga y compañera, *duvija*, a partir del #13 y siguientes: 18, 20, 22, 40 y 43; entra en lo que tú llamas “estrategias fonológicas”, y que no es más que una amena digresión, no exenta de ingenio e interés, pero que se aparta de su doble solicitud original y del título del hilo también: Les pido que escriban el diminutivo de ciudad y pared. ¿Cómo lo escribirían?


swift said:


> Este hilo tenía el propósito de saber cómo construiría espontáneamente un hablante los diminutivos de _ciudad _y _pared_.


¡Por ahí vamos bien!


swift said:


> La documentación vendría muy a propósito si la consulta hubiese sido por la diacronía de la lengua.


¡Por ahí vamos mal!

La has pifiado, y siento vergüenza por ti, y me sabe mal. ¡¿Cómo es posible que desapruebes la aportación de una clarificadora documentación que demuestra que estos diminutivos (*paredilla* y *ciudadilla*) en cuestión existen, y que son y han sido usados en toda ‘la diacrocía lingüística’ que aludes?!


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Creo que usted no entendió la motivación de la consulta original ni las explicaciones acerca de las estrategias fonológicas que proporcionó Duvija.
> 
> 
> Este hilo tenía el propósito de saber cómo construiría espontáneamente un hablante los diminutivos de _ciudad _y _pared_.
> 
> La documentación vendría muy a propósito si la consulta hubiese sido por la diacronía de la lengua.


----------



## S.V.

Porque en Latinoamérica es /s/, e -_ito_, -_ita_ es bastante común acá, por lo que _paredcita_ saldría igual de fácil que _excitar,_ 'ecsitar' que a veces es 'ejsitar'.

Aunque si le pides que pronuncie la c a la española después de esa d, pues no puede y nos quedamos intentando.


----------



## Jesús Nunes

Saludos, un diminutivo para ciudad es ciudadela.


----------



## duvija

Jesús Nunes said:


> Saludos, un diminutivo para ciudad es ciudadela.



No creo. 'Ciudadela' es con algo defensivo alrededor pero 'ciudad' no tiene ninguna relación con eso.


----------



## duvija

duvija said:


> No creo. 'Ciudadela' es con algo defensivo alrededor pero 'ciudad' no tiene ninguna relación con eso.



Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
*ciudadela*

f. Recinto fortificado en el interior de una ciudad:
se refugiaron en la antigua ciudadela.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

Dado que este tema de los diminutivos ya ha sido discutido, comentado, analizado, escudriñado, examinado, auscultado, etc., y habiéndose llegado a la conclusión que *no hay reglas concretas para la formación de los diminutivos y que cada país tiene su manera particular de formarlos en concordancia con su correspondiente variedad de español*, debemos cerrar este hilo.

Empero, si alguien tiene aún dudas adicionales respecto a este tema, lo invitamos a consultar el siguiente enlace y en el cual con toda seguridad hallará respuesta a sus dudas, luego de haber leído los 350 mensajes de que consta y repartidos a lo largo de 8 páginas:

*Diminutivo / Diminutivos*

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.



*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

